# Van hire



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

I need to rent a van to take stuff Spain from the UK.
Any recommendations etc most welcome
Thank you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We did that from a national firm that had a branch near us but I'm blowed if I can remember its name. We found them on the internet, I think they were based up north somewhere possibly Leeds. Note if you do rent one, take out the fully comprehensive insurance, it may cost a bit more but you will be in an unfamiliar vehicle driving on the wrong side of the road - it is so easy to go "bang"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ziggydax said:


> I need to rent a van to take stuff Spain from the UK.
> Any recommendations etc most welcome
> Thank you.


One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

During 20 years of living on the central South Coast of England and commuting 150 miles a day, 6 days a week, a reliable car was always a must. The best laid plans of mice and men etc etc meant that on many occasions I had to hire a car at short notice and at a rate that was economically viable. Also we frequently hired vans from the same company for to carry out furniture and or stock removals for relatives and friends. 
The link below will direct you to Southern Self Drive who are based in Portsmouth and Fareham. 
They have a specialised branch dealing with Continental Car and Van Hire who would be only to pleased to deal with any enquiries...
I have no connection with the company; this is just a personal recommendation.


----------



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone.

Much appreciated
Ziggydax


----------

